# Brazilian gang member fails to pass as his daughter to escape prison



## emilynghiem (Aug 4, 2019)

Interesting, even used a girl's face mask in addition to dressing up as in this photo:







Brazil gang leader dresses up as daughter in jail escape bid

This photo released by the Rio de Janeiro Penitentiary Administration Secretariat, shows a man who authorities identify as jailed Brazilian drug trafficker Clauvino da Silva, alias “Baixinho,” which means &quot;Shorty,&quot; wearing a mask, wig, glasses and feminine clothing, as his hands are confined behind his back at a prison complex in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Sunday, Aug. 4, 2019. Authorities say the prisoner tried but failed to escape from the prison wearing the disguise. (Rio de Janeiro Penitentiary Administration Secretariat via AP)

RIO DE JANEIRO (AP) — A Brazilian gang leader tried to escape from prison by dressing up as his daughter when she visited him behind bars and walking out the penitentiary's main door in her place, authorities said Sunday.

His plan was apparently to leave his 19-year-old daughter inside the jail. Police are looking into her possible role as an accomplice in Saturday's failed escape attempt from Gericinó prison.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice try..but...no.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 4, 2019)

Fail!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 4, 2019)

Leave his 19 year old daughter in a men's prison.

Nice folks the Democrats want us to support.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2019)

That shit is creepy.


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2019)

Wow! the thug was creative .....that you have to admit!


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2019)

...and that was that.


(Reuters) - A Brazilian inmate, whose masked attempt to break out of jail dressed as his daughter reverberated around the world, was found dead in his cell, after apparently having hanged himself, Rio de Janeiro state authorities said on Tuesday.

Brazilian inmate, who nearly escaped jail dressed as woman, found hanged


----------

